# Sticky  The B8/B8.5 A4 Buyers Guide



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*[B8/B8.5 A4 BUYERS GUIDE]*

This thread is the official thread of record for the B8 A4 Buyer's Guide on Fourtitude. Efforts are made to keep information current, however it is always best to double check anything you read in this thread or see discussed in the discussion thread. If you see something that you'd like updated or on which you would like to see more information added, please alert a moderator or make a request in the discussion thread.

*[INDEX]*
Part 1 - General Model Specs and Details
Part 2 - Model Year Differences and Oder Guides
Part 3 - Known Issues
Part 4 - Warranty, Modding, and TD1 designation
Part 5 - Where to discuss this buyers guide, ask questions, or request additional information


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*[model overview and specs]*

*[MODEL OVERVIEW AND SPECS]*

Summary

The B8 A4 began production in 2008 (europe), and was available in the US beginning in 2009. It is available as a 4door/sedan, and a 5door/avant (Badged as the A4 from 2009-2012, and as the Allroad from 2013- ). The A4 is only available in three trim levels - Premium, Premium Plus and Prestige. 

The A4 was available with a 3.2l v6 in 2009, sedan only, which came paired with a 6sp auto w/Tiptronic.
The A4 is available with a CVT and FWD drivetrain on the Premium and Premium plus trim level starting in 2010.
The A4 is available with a 6MT in all years, and a 6sp Auto w/Tiptronic from 2009-2012 and an 8sp Auto w/Tiptronic from 2013 on.
The S4 is available with an s-line and sport package that lowers the suspension, adds S4-style steering wheel and shifters, adds sports seats similar to the S4 (but with differences such as a movable head rest), and an exterior appearance package including door blades and a rear bumper w/dual exhaust resembling the S4. 

For a list of all CPO B8/B8.5 Vehicles offered by Audi at any given time, click here.

General Specs

Platform: MLB/MLP (B8) 
Body type: Unibody construction
Body corrosion protection: All steel parts are 100% dual-side zinc-galvanized
Factory reported 0-60: 6.0 sec (V6 2009) 6.5 sec (2.0T 2009-2002) 6.3sec (2.0T 2013- ), *(NEED CVT)*
Factory Top Speed: 130mph (all season tires)
Gas Mileage: 22 city/30 highway/25 combined mpg (Manual 2.0T) 23 city/30 highway/26 combined mpg (Automatic 2.0T), 22 city/30 highway/25 combined mpg (Manual 3.2) 21 city/27 highway/23 combined mpg (Automatic 3.2), *(NEED CVT)*
Drivetrain: FWD or Quattro V, Torsen mechanical AWD, 40:60 F:R bias

Dimensions

Length: 185.1"
Width: 71.9" (80.3" including mirrors) (A4) 72.5" (79" including mirrors) (Allroad)
Height: 56.2" (A4) 58" (Allroad)
Wheelbase: 110.6" (A4) 110.4 (Allroad)
Weight: 3,109 lb to 3,726 lb (A4), 3,241 lb to 3,737 lb (Avant/Allroad)), *(NEED CVT)*
Track: 61.6" front, 61.1" rear (A4) 62.3" front, 62.0" rear (Allroad)
Luggage Capacity: 12.4 cu ft (Sedan), 27,6 cu ft (Avant)
Luggage Capacity with second row folded: 34.0 cu ft (Sedan), 50.5 (Avant)
Head Room: 38.0" Front, 37.5" Rear (Sedan), 38.2" Front, 37.4" Rear (Avant)
Leg Room: 41.3" Front, 35.2" Rear 
Shoulder Room: 55.5" Front, 54.3" Rear

Engine and Fluids

Engine: 2.0-liter 4cyl 16v TFSI
Engine Code: CAEB (2009-2012), CPMA (2013- )
ECU Code: *(needed)*
Engine HP: 211 @ 5300 (2009-2012), 220 @ 4,450-6,000 (2013- )
Engine Torque: 258 @ 1,500-4,300
Compression Ratio: 9.6:1
Bore: 82.5mm
Stroke: 92.8mm
Oil Capacity: 4.9 quarts
Turbocharger: BorgWarner K03 water-cooled turbocharger w/integrated in exhaust manifold
Intercooler: Sandwiched central front-mounted intercooler (FMIC)

Engine: 3.2-liter 6cyl 24v FSI
Engine Code: CALA 
ECU Code: *(needed)*
Engine HP: 261 @ 6,500
Engine Torque: 243 @ 3000-5000
Compression Ratio: 12.5:1
Bore: 85.5mm
Stroke: 92.8mm
Oil Capacity: 6.5 quarts 


Steering and Suspension

Steering: Hydraulic (2008-2012) / Electromagnetic (2013+)
Steering Ratio: 16.3:1 (2009-2012), 15.9:1 (2013- )
Turning Radius: 37.4' (2009-2012), 37.7' (2013- )
Suspension, front: Five-link front suspension with stabilizer bar
Differential, front:	Electronically locking (EDL)
Differential, Center: Self-locking center differential
Differential, Rear: Electronically locking (EDL)
Suspension, rear: Independent trapezoidal link with resiliently mounted subframe, anti-roll bar

Wheels

Bolt Spacing: 5x112
Hubcentric: Yes
Center bore: 66.56 


Transmission

Manual Transmission: 6MT (All years)

Gear Ratios, 6MT:
1st 3.778
2nd 2.05
3rd 1.321
4th 0.97
5th 0.811
6th 0.692
Reverse 3.333 
Final Drive 3.693

Gear Ratios, multitronic CVT, FWD only:
1st 2.436
2nd 1.626
3rd 1.231
4th 0.976
5th 0.783
6th 0.628
7th 0.499
8th 0.382
Reverse 2.919
Final Drive 4.612

Gear Ratios, 6 speed automatic w/Tiptronic (2009-2012)
1st 4.171
2nd 2.340
3rd 1.521
4th 1.143
5th 0.867
6th 0.691
Reverse 3.403
Final drive 3.517

Gear Ratios, 8 speed automatic w/Tiptronic (2013- )
1st 4.714
2nd 3.143
3rd 2.106
4th 1.667
5th 1.285
6th 1.000
7th 0.839
8th 0.667
Reverse 3.317
Final Drive	3.076



Brakes

Brakes, front: 12.6"/320mm, ventilated disk
Brakes: rear: 11.3"/228mm, solid disk (2009-2012), 11,8"/299mm (2013- )
Parking Brake : Electromechanical, actuated at rear wheels


Warranties

Warranty: 
Audi new vehicle limited warranty | 4 year/50,000 mile new vehicle limited warranty
12-Month/5,000 mile (whichever occurs first) NO CHARGE first scheduled maintenance
Twelve year limited warranty against corrosion perforation
Audi 24-hour Roadside Assistance for four years

CPO Warranty:
Remainder of factory, then If there is remaining coverage from the Audi New Car Limited Warranty at the time of Certified pre-owned purchase, the Audi New Car Limited Warranty provides coverage on the Certified pre-owned vehicle until its expiration, either 4 years from the original in-service date or at 50,000 miles, whichever occurs first. When the Audi New Car Limited Warranty expires, the Audi Certified pre-owned Limited Warranty becomes effective and provides coverage for a period of 2 years or up to 50,000 miles, whichever occurs first, not to exceed 100,000 total vehicle miles.

Source: http://www.audiusa.com/models/audi-a4, unless otherwise listed/linked

This document is a work in progress (and I ported it over from the B8 S4 specs) so if there are mistakes, inconsistencies, or there is missing info please send me a PM so I can correct it. Thanks.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*[model year differences]*

*[MODEL YEAR DIFFERENCES]*

The B8 A4 was only available with a v6 in 2009, as a sedan.
The B8 A4 was not offered with a CVT in 2009.
The B8 A4 is available as an avant until 2012.
The B8.5 Allroad debuted in 2013, as the replacement for the B8 Avant.

*The B8 S4 was revised in 2013, and after revision is referred to as a "B8.5 A4" or "Facelifted A4".
*
*Key differences:*
- B8 has Audi MMI 3G, B8.5 has Audi MMI 3G+ (connected Nav)
- B8 offers only Hands-free calling via Bluetooth from the factory, B8.5 has both Hands-free calling and streaming audio via factory Bluetooth.
- B8.5 has a newer, lighter crown gear center differential.
- B8 has hydraulic steering, B8.5 has electromagnetic steering.
- B8.5 has an updated front end, including new headlights, new grille, new fog lights, new bumer, new hood, and new fenders. Note: B8 and B8.5 front end parts are not interchangeable without a complete front-end swap.
- B8.5 has slight redesigns of various interior pieces including but not limited to plastic dash surround, climatronic 


*There are many other small changes, please see complete order guides for the A4 and Allroad, below, for details.*

2009: Page 1, Page 2, Page 3
2010: Page 1, Page 2, Page 3, page 4
2011: Page 1, Page2, Page 3,
2012: Page 1, Page 2, Page 3
2013: Page 1, Page 2, Page 3, Page 4 (Model Refresh, Avant replaced with Allroad)
2014: Page 1, Page 2, Page 3, Page 4


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*[known issues]*

Steering "Wandering" 
2013 vehicles with electromagnetic steering only. Dealership originally began to replace steering rack with updated P/N 8K1-423-055-AC or 8K1-423-055-AE, but that did not solve the issue and was halted with TSB #2033044/1. A Fix is pending. Audi will notify affected owners when a solution becomes available.

In the meantime, owers report that use of aftermarket parts (Eurocode Alu Kreuz) and using VCDS to change some coding in Module 44-Electronic Steering Assist helps. Neither of these is approved by Audi, or official in any other way. 

TSB #2033044/1

Updated 8/2013: Fix released, contact your dealer.

POWER STEERING CONTROL UNIT SOFTWARE UPDATE
CAUSE: 48K8
48402599 UPDATE J500 CONTROL MODULE
FC: 48K899


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*[MODDED CARS AND WARRANTY]*

Before you mod your new (or CPO) B8 S4, be advised that Audi has become more stringent on checks for vehicle modifications and denial of warranty service as a result of modifications. To the letter of their new policies, Audi can assign the status "TD1" to any car, that has unauthorized changes to the powertrain. TD1 can be assigned to your car in two ways:

1) Automatic entry - during regular service at the dealership, Audi's diagnostic equipment checks your car for changes (typically a software tune or "chip") automatically. If during that scan, or during a scan initiated by the dealership, modifications are detected the TD1 flag is applied to your vehicle's record. This is an automatic process and cannot be manually removed. Even if your tuner tells you that their chip cannot be detected with an automatic scan, or if you plan to "flash back to stock" before service, be aware that the diagnostic equipment can run a comparative scan on the B8 S4 to test whether your car has been running a modified tune or not before visiting the shop. 

2) Manual Entry - if during service at the dealership it is suspected that your car has been modified, or the dealership sees modifications to the powertrain (including but not limited to things such as a "cold air intake", a "short shifter", an "aftermerket clutch/flywheel combination" - see TSB linked below for additional examples) they can manually apply the TD1 flag.

Obviously the dealer has little control over the automatic assignment, but complete control over the manual assignment. The attitude towards manual assignment varies by dealership and by staff member at the dealership, so make friends with your dealership staff, then find out their attitude to mods before you mod and before you bring you car in for service.

There are also aftermarket tuning shops that have a relationship with the dealerships, and either the tuner or the dealership will provide a warranty to replace the factory warranty. Please search the site for more information on which tuners/dealerships offer this arrangement. 

*For complete information, please see the official TSB from Audi on TD1:*
Page 1, Page 2, Page 3


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*[WHERE TO DISCUSS THIS BUYERS GUIDE, ASK QUESTIONS, OR REQUEST ADDITIONAL INFORMATION]*

This thread is a closed thread. That is done to keep the thread short and clean, and enable people to get quick answers. Discussion, questions, comments, are welcome though! Please see the discussion thread for that purpose, as well as to check for additional information that might not have made it to this thread yet!


----------

